# Pelican Point RV Park in Matagorda



## rle201 (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning! Anyone have opinions on Pelican Point RV Park in Matagorda? We are considering putting a 5th wheel in the gated section to use as our “fishing cabin”.


----------

